# Two rats available-- GA/NC/TN



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

Sadly, I can't keep my ratties due to allergies and financial changes. They need loving homes with good owners who can afford to give them what they need.

One male, agouti hooded (I think)
One female, PEW
Large PETCO cage and accessories $25
Smaller PetSmart cage and accessories $10
Please pass the word along to anyone who may be interested. I am located in Gainesville, Ga and travel to Tennessee and North Carolina often. I am willing to do a train as well. I just need to find them homes quickly.


----------

